# Jazzy Slide Show !!!



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Saw a slide show like this in another post, thought it was cool...

Enjoy some of my Tumblers...


http://www.slide.com/r/-rNEuXM70D-W...previous_view=mscd_embedded_url&view=original




Thanks AZWhitefeather ...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You certainly have some beautiful birds!! WELL DONE and thanks for the "show!"

Just a question...is that chicken wire predator proof and safe enough for your birds?

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Mr squeaks,

The chicken wire is fine...I have used it for the better part of 35 years.. However, if you don't like it , don't use it... My lofts are inside a small fenced in yard, so no dogs can get near them, only cats, and they have not been an issue...No Rats, or snakes either...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OK, just wondering. Actually, many members recommend hardward cloth. You do have a very nice place!

I don't have a loft, just a 660 sq. ft. apartment on the second floor. My birds have home cages in my bedroom. 

And, my two cats don't bother anybody, having been well trained by Mr. Squeaks, who rules us all with an iron beak! 

I was just rmembering what members have said in the past. Many thanks for the update.

Love, Hugs and Scritches 
Shi


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*woooow Great

Thank U*


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

nice birds, and good slide show.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> Thanks Mr squeaks,
> 
> The chicken wire is fine...I have used it for the better part of 35 years.. However, if you don't like it , don't use it... My lofts are inside a small fenced in yard, so no dogs can get near them, only cats, and they have not been an issue...No Rats, or snakes either...


My cats don't bother my birds either, nor does Oscar, my grandmothers pretty but rather dimwitted golden. Mikey, our gray and white cat, is actually scared of them! But when Lulu, my aunts terrier pitbull mix comes over, theres always trouble. I once trained her to scare away morning doves (for reasons I'd rather not explain) by telling her, pigeon lulu pigeon. and she would happily race up and scare them away. (back then was before I had taking intrest in the wonderous pigeon) However, when I did get real pigeons, not doves, Lulu could not tell the difference and would race up to the coop, bark and jump up and down pawing the wire. I'm sure you can imagine how my birds felt about this, but thankefully, Lulu has not visited for quite awhile, and our new baby splotches is completley safe.


----------

